# Mia - pregnant??? Nope! :(



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Mia was bred on February 1st - she stayed in heat even after that till the 2nd I think it was -- I basically was just hoping the little swimmers would last long enough :shades:

Here she is today -- flagging a little - some clear discharge and riding Angie  So I am going to say I need to see about getting her to the buck tomorrow BUT just thought I would see what you all thought.

Pulling her tail up
[attachment=3:3gbuyahx]The girls Feb 23rd 006.jpg[/attachment:3gbuyahx]

Not holding her tail up
[attachment=2:3gbuyahx]The girls Feb 23rd 007.jpg[/attachment:3gbuyahx]

Walking about the pen
[attachment=1:3gbuyahx]The girls Feb 23rd 025.jpg[/attachment:3gbuyahx]

The culprit
[attachment=0:3gbuyahx]The girls Feb 23rd 004.jpg[/attachment:3gbuyahx]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Mia - in heat or just being a weird pregnant doe?*

Ha ha, bad girl.

I would say she is in heat. *hides* lol don't hit me for saying it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mia - in heat or just being a weird pregnant doe?*

sure seems that way to me to.....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia - in heat or just being a weird pregnant doe?*

no not going to hurt you Ashely, :wink: like I said it is what I am figuring - but kind of hoping against home :shrug: :sigh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Mia - in heat or just being a weird pregnant doe?*

Lol I was joking cause I know I'd be a bit miffed if I had to drive my girl all the way over to the buck again.

But, she seems in heat to me... maybe you can leave her with the buck for a day or two and then pick her up later?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia - in heat or just being a weird pregnant doe?*

trying to decide if I want to bring her back to Moo or try for blue eyed babies with Banshee again

But I have to pay to breed her to Banshee and I dont if I breed her to Moo (she gets a deal on a kid). So probably Moo.

I could bring her tonight but I dont think she is in standing heat yet. :shrug: I will be back out later -- goats have dry skin so i am going to give them all some aloe juice and i need to give Angie some selenium gel since she is about to reach the 3 month mark. Last year had problems with weak kids - so I dont want that again!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Mia - in heat or just being a weird pregnant doe?*

When would she be due?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia - in heat or just being a weird pregnant doe?*

if she was bred on the 1st of February - June 31st


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia - in heat or just being a weird pregnant doe?*

Mia usually is in heat for 2- almost 3 days. Well when I went out the next day she wasnt in heat what gives :scratch: Maybe it isnt as strong since it is getting closer to spring Duno :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia - in heat or just being a weird pregnant doe?*

Stacey, she could be preggy, Binky was riding Bailey and Angel during the 3 weeks after she was bred :shrug: Angel was preggy and Bailey open...could just be those hormone kicking in.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia - in heat or just being a weird pregnant doe?*

I am going to keep it as a possibility. I checked her udder today so I can watch to see if it feels to be filling. If she isnt pregnant I will know as she wont have kiddos :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia - in heat or just being a weird pregnant doe?*

ok so she acted a bit bucky on Sunday but never was puffy or anything.

I am just now seeing teats so maybe she is bred :shrug:

got to go reset the attachment quota will post pictures in a minute -- ok all done

here is her pooch
[attachment=1:2erqytem]March 20th 013.jpg[/attachment:2erqytem]

Happend to notice her teats in a picture of another goat so thats why it is so small and blurry as the focus was on the other goat and I cropped it to show Mia
[attachment=0:2erqytem]March 20th 007.jpg[/attachment:2erqytem]

she would only be aprox 47 days along if pregnant.

sorry to keep this going I am just so unsure about her :scratch:


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Mia - in heat or just being a weird pregnant doe?*



StaceyRoop said:


> sorry to keep this going I am just so unsure about her :scratch:


Hey I understand that! I am still so undecided if mine is preggo or not. The wether keeps trying to ride her, but the buck isn't interested at all... :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia - pregnant??? new pooch pic added*

Stacey, I really think she looks bred, besides her behavior, those teats are really showing AND it's been what ,7 weeks since she was bred....I think you can believe that there will be kids come June.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia - pregnant??? new pooch pic added*

yup 7 weeks today.

She is starting to walk like she is preggy. Ok I know that sounds weird but I usualy see a difference in their "gait" from those that are open.

Please please be preggy! LOL ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia - pregnant??? new pooch pic added*

:girl: :girl: :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia - pregnant??? new pooch pic added*

now watch her just be FAT :angry: :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia - pregnant??? new pooch pic added*

Nawwww....not with those teats showing through!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia - pregnant??? new pooch pic added*

I am now going to go back and see if I have any pictures that show her rear - I dont think I ever saw teats before (at least that noticiable) because they caught my eye even in the background!


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Mia - pregnant??? new pooch pic added*

Well??? :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia - pregnant??? new pooch pic added*

I never did find any pictures

Still waitin to see, she isnt far enough along to be starting an udder if indeed she is pregnant


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She went into heat on Sunday :angry: 

I just have one fat goat :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OH...d a r n............  

gotta start all over again....... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well the buck I was hoping to breed her too is sold now so she wont be bred till the fall. I am going to sell her before then more then likely.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You may want to do a blood test just to confirm. It would only cost ya about 11.00


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah.....if I knew how to draw blood :wink:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Maybe you can find someone who can do it for you? My aunt, Victoria, comes and does it for us, then I send it in. . .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

for an unregistered doe? not a priority. Especialy since I am selling her anyway.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That stinks. Sorry Stacey.


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh man!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh I wish I could buy her!

I fell in love with her, the first time I ever went to your website - I'd never seen a goat that colour, she is beautiful  

Why are you selling her?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

because parents put a limit on the number of goats I could have and I bought another


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Yep, I completely understand. Two wethers, two bucks and a doe are going from here shortly, to make up for the 4 sheep I purchased.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would try to keep her .... BUT I also want to keep a doeling from Sweet Pea (if she has one) so I will already be over the 5 goat limit


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Hard, isnt it? In some ways, although I want all :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: from my goats and these new sheep, its easier if they are :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: cos most of them I just whack a green ring on and its either into the freezer or sold. 

I only have my eye on one or two of my goats to retain doe kids from this year, but I'd love to retain a female from each of the sheep, if they listen and give me girls. But I dont think I can keep em all *sigh*

My parents dont enforce a limit, but I sort of have made myself one, after getting too big and realising I needed to scale back. Atm I have 23 goats and now 4 sheep, plus Dad's 6 sheep and my brother's goat. And that number probably needs to drop by 6 or so for me to be comfortable again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well the limit of 5 is not what my parent said ... they saiid 2 was enough  but I said I think 5 is good. So in a way its my word that i need to keep


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sounds fair to me. 2 is def. not enough!


----------

